# really light rocks!



## bwah (Apr 13, 2008)

i recently bought some rocks with anubias growing from them...
they are extremely light and look good with a rough texture and light brown colour
i was told they were moon rocks but when i look at pictures of other so called moon rocks they look different
unfortunatly i cannot post pictures at the moment 
so i was wondering if anyone has any ideas or maybe a picture in order to find out what these are so i can purchase some more
thanks


----------

